# Big Drill Press And Cnc Lathe



## Groundhog (Nov 8, 2016)

http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/1268451/




http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/1300720/



horizontal mill from other post; http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/1300726/



These are in a town of 3,000 in the middle of Kansas so you might be able to make a good deal. Not much of a market for hundreds of miles.


----------

